# How do I create a heartbeat sound, ancient, underneath, ocean godess. Especially in Ethera Soundscapes if possible.



## John Friesen (Jun 7, 2022)

How do I create a heartbeat sound, ancient, underneath, ocean godess. Especially in Ethera Soundscapes if possible.


----------



## StefanoM (Jun 7, 2022)

I don't know if you have ESS 1 or 2.

Anyway I did right now a fast tutorial for you



I've exported the sound for the V 1.2


----------



## John Friesen (Jun 7, 2022)

Thanks so mucn!


----------

